# An OH MY GOSH NO WAY CL score!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So I just got a call from a guy not far from me who accidently unplugged one of his freezers (apparently he has 4). This one has about 80lbs of ground elk and elk stew meat in it. It was unplugged a week ago and he is refreezing it right now. He said it doesn't smell bad, but they won't eat it. He is really bummed because he shot the elk in december or september...I can't remember. :wof: My favorite part about it was that I had put a picture of Sprocket on the ad and had written "Sprocket says THANK YOU!" and on his voicemail he said "I'd love to give it to you so Sprocket can enjoy it!" :biggrin:

SO that in itself is REALLY COOL but that is NOT ALL!!!!!!!!

He also said that he works for a trucking company and that I would CRY if I saw the amount of raw meat they toss out! He was talking THOUSANDS of pounds! He said that they donate a lot of it but a certain big company NEVER donates it because if they can't sell it then it needs to be tossed. :frown: 

Anyway, he said that he would keep my number on hand and call me the next time they have a large load to toss out!!!!!!! FTW!!!!

Super excited!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

*seething with jealousy*


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> *seething with jealousy*


I am like jittery with joy right now. I am home alone and have no one to share this with that would understand!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I am like jittery with joy right now. I am home alone and have no one to share this with that would understand!!!!!!!! :biggrin:



I totally understand. Today I told a school friend that I was super excited because I have cleared enough freezer space to get some ducks and some beef heart...she did NOT think that sounded like amazing news. (Obviously she does not have her priorities straight. *shrug*)


So YAY FOR YOU! And your pups!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I totally understand. Today I told a school friend that I was super excited because I have cleared enough freezer space to get some ducks and some beef heart...she did NOT think that sounded like amazing news. (Obviously she does not have her priorities straight. *shrug*)
> 
> 
> So YAY FOR YOU! And your pups!


HAHAHA Yeah I'll say she doesn't know how it feels to be able to stock up food for your loved ones and ease the pain of your wallet!!. 

My friends would NEVER understand. They think I'm nuts but I think they are missing out on a great experience! My boyfriend appreciates it all but he really could not careless, just as long as it doesn't cost him money. So here I sit, in my cold house, alone, excited and eagerly waiting for tomorrow to come! I better go to sleep so it will come faster! :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

:dance:WOW....too cool!!!:becky:

Sounds to me like you need to get another freezer!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> :dance:WOW....too cool!!!:becky:
> 
> Sounds to me like you need to get another freezer!!!LOL :lol:


EXACTLY What I was thinking! We are moving to a smaller house though. Its on 100 acres but has no garage :frown:. I don't think another freezer is in the works THIS month, maybe in a few!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> EXACTLY What I was thinking! We are moving to a smaller house though. Its on 100 acres but has no garage :frown:. I don't think another freezer is in the works THIS month, maybe in a few!


Hmmm....they make sheds for a reason!!:wink:
(And I live in a 500-600, I dont really know, square foot house...with no garage and still have a "dog food" freezer....so I would say that YUP...you can fit another one somewhere!:tongue


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> EXACTLY What I was thinking! We are moving to a smaller house though. Its on 100 acres but has no garage :frown:. I don't think another freezer is in the works THIS month, maybe in a few!


Hmmm....they make sheds for a reason!!:wink:
(And I live in a 500-600, I dont really know, square foot house...with no garage and still have a "dog food" freezer....so I would say that YUP...you can fit another one somewhere!:tongue


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmmm....they make sheds for a reason!!:wink:
> (And I live in a 500-600, I dont really know, square foot house...with no garage and still have a "dog food" freezer....so I would say that YUP...you can fit another one somewhere!:tongue


I live in a 450 square foot condo, and I have a "dog food" freezer too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmmm....they make sheds for a reason!!:wink:
> (And I live in a 500-600, I dont really know, square foot house...with no garage and still have a "dog food" freezer....so I would say that YUP...you can fit another one somewhere!:tongue


Well I'd like to wait until we move! It does have a carport, i suppose i could put a freezer in thereHaha now I gotta figure out what to put into the human freezer so I can fit more into the dog freezer.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Bloody hell Sprocket that's amazing, well done you. Hey I wonder how many supermarkets and butchers end up chucking out stuff they can't sell or is past its use by date? must be lots and imagine it all going to landfill. I might just mosy on down to my local shops and ask them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Bloody hell Sprocket that's amazing, well done you. Hey I wonder how many supermarkets and butchers end up chucking out stuff they can't sell or is past its use by date? must be lots and imagine it all going to landfill. I might just mosy on down to my local shops and ask them.


I am sure it is worth asking about! 

If this does pan out, I will have no issue loading up my diesel, and taking a trip to Werecatrisings house LOL. Who wouldn't want a load of free meat delivered? :biggrin:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

*faint*:biggrin1:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice! That's awesome.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucky you! Craig's List is great for free meat. I am all excited about the 40ish free pounds I got this week so you must be over the moon! Of course my 2 dogs together don't weigh 15 lbs so the 40 lbs will go a long way for me.

Because I am now so dog feeding obsessed I am trying to develop a spreadsheet to figure out how much it costs me to feed per pound when I factor in all the free meat. I am still working on it because spreadsheets are not my friend!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​That is AWSOME!! What a great score!! (even though I'm slightly jealous!) :whoo:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I am seriously jealous but pleased for you at the same time


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh SO JEALOUS!! THATS SO AWESOME! 
I need to start adding Eevee's picture to my CL ads, lol! :tongue:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I am sure it is worth asking about!
> 
> If this does pan out, I will have no issue loading up my diesel, and taking a trip to Werecatrisings house LOL. Who wouldn't want a load of free meat delivered? :biggrin:


That would be great if it all works out!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm totally jealous but what an awesome score


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

WOWZA! You must have some good CL karma going on for you. Awesome score.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> That would be great if it all works out!


I am REALLLLY hoping it does. He sounded like a very nice man, so I am sure he wouldn't mention something like that and then just blow me off. I have a big truck bed waiting for him to call me :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This just gets better and better! I am so loving this guy LOL. 

He is a skull taxidermist, and from what I take it, one of the best in the bay area and one of few in california. I called him before I went to pick up the meat and he said that if I want to wait to pick it up, he can go to work and check the freezer for some 50lb cases of pork products they have. :biggrin: He also told me about how he gets skulls from regular taxidermists and they usually come with a lot of extras and sometimes he gets whole carcasses from people who give him skulls to process. We talked about him saving them for me and possibly putting me in contact with some taxidermists so I could get a regular supply of carcasses. 

This is turning out to be an incredible find and considering we just talked on the phone for 20 minutes about body parts, I really am inclined to trust him. He is a REALLY nice guy. We also talked about how he wants to grow his business, and he got a call from a forensic anthropologist who inquired about him doing human heads (EEK!!!). He joked that he might have some human meat for me LOL. I am over the moon about this.

Tuesday can't come soon enough!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow- it gets better and better!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Wow- it gets better and better!


Hey if I can't fit it in my freezer (which is actually pretty full right now, never thought I would be upset about that!)...you are the only raw feeder I know sorta near me! haha :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> This just gets better and better! I am so loving this guy LOL.
> 
> He is a skull taxidermist, and from what I take it, one of the best in the bay area and one of few in california.


Now THERE'S something you don't hear every day! :laugh:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Now THERE'S something you don't hear every day! :laugh:


I know right? 

He is just so nice! and totally cool about everything. He said that his wife was the one that unplugged the freezer accidently and that she is really upset about it because it was the first kill that they were together at and they field dressed it together (aww ). He didn't want to give her a hard time about it because she is upset enough with herself. Sweet right?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I know right?
> 
> He is just so nice! and totally cool about everything. He said that his wife was the one that unplugged the freezer accidently and that she is really upset about it because it was the first kill that they were together at and they field dressed it together (aww ). He didn't want to give her a hard time about it because she is upset enough with herself. Sweet right?


That's too amazing.

...You want to adopt me, right? My dogs are super cute! And I cook things! (And I have absolutely no self-serving intent with regards to your once-in-a-lifetime CL score )


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> That's too amazing.
> 
> ...You want to adopt me, right? My dogs are super cute! And I cook things! (And I have absolutely no self-serving intent with regards to your once-in-a-lifetime CL score )


haha Hey we do have a room for rent :tongue:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> haha Hey we do have a room for rent :tongue:


...do you live anywhere near a law school? :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> ...do you live anywhere near a law school? :biggrin:


Davis has a great law school. Friend of mine is there right now :smile:


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

If you ever wind up with a bit too much meat to handle... I'm in central Cal and could be there in a few hours to relieve your over stuffed freezer!! Hahaha... I just posted my first CL and Freecycle ads today... hoping for some luck. I know of no one else anywhere near me that feeds raw, no co-ops, etc... trying to network!


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Clicky linky to your CL ad please!  I've been thinking about posting my own ad on CL for a while. A good template helps, I'm sure. 

And, does this guy have any colleagues in Arizona? I would love to get a hook up like this!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just left his house :biggrin:

On our way home with almost 90lbs of elk, a pheasant and a goose. 

He said that he checked at work but they had thrown a bunch out last week but he's got my number and will be calling me the next time they have something :smile:

This guy is really great and I can't wait to see what else comes of this


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What an incredible score! Congratulations but I am feeling a tad jealous.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well that's one helluva an awesome score. You ever wanna make a road trip and experience the hospitality of us southerners you're welcome to come stay with us...hint hint. You may be able to start your own raw distribution business.

ETA: I wanted to add...when I was grocery shopping last week and spoke with the butcher in concerns of meat not selling by expiration date...which I really already knew the answers but this store never sells any lamb and never marks it down, craziness...was told tons of meat gets thrown away every morning that is perfectly edible. I just can't believe they will not let people like us pick it up for dog consumption only...hell, I told him I would sign a waiver. I swear I would go dumpster diving if I had an accomplice.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Well that's one helluva an awesome score. You ever wanna make a road trip and experience the hospitality of us southerners you're welcome to come stay with us...hint hint. You may be able to start your own raw distribution business.
> 
> ETA: I wanted to add...when I was grocery shopping last week and spoke with the butcher in concerns of meat not selling by expiration date...which I really already knew the answers but this store never sells any lamb and never marks it down, craziness...was told tons of meat gets thrown away every morning that is perfectly edible. I just can't believe they will not let people like us pick it up for dog consumption only...hell, I told him I would sign a waiver. I swear I would go dumpster diving if I had an accomplice.


The store I work as does the same thing. It's rediculous. This guy was telling use that they threw away 10,000lbs of crab that some company couldn't sell during thanksgiving. A few companies will let them donate it but a couple companies NEVER donate it. They say if they give it away then the customer won't buy it in the store. This mentality is why America is so dog eat dog. I am glad this guy works there so he can snag it for me!


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 30, 2011)

OMG THAT'S AWESOME!

Where is he at? I'll take some left overs...!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

brezofleur said:


> OMG THAT'S AWESOME!
> 
> Where is he at? I'll take some left overs...!


He is in Hayward. If I ever get a big load I'd love to share!


----------

